# varnyard shippment this week



## bmx3000max (Aug 12, 2012)

quick question if anyone knows...i spoke to bobby and last week i didnt get my all american last week cause i didnt answer my phone...but i forgot was he supost to call today for this weeks shipment or tomorow? so i make sure this dosent happen again/?????


----------



## Dubya (Aug 12, 2012)

bmx3000max said:


> quick question if anyone knows...i spoke to bobby and last week i didnt get my all american last week cause i didnt answer my phone...but i forgot was he supost to call today for this weeks shipment or tomorow? so i make sure this dosent happen again/?????



What?


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 12, 2012)

Bobby calls in advance before he ships...for this week is it today he was supost to call or is it tomorow?


----------



## spark678 (Aug 12, 2012)

Why dont you call him? His numbers on the site.


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 12, 2012)

I no hes busy with all the tegus, so i didnt call today was wondiring if he called anyone else or if anyone else knew rather than bothering him and seaming impatitent.


----------



## kim86 (Aug 12, 2012)

since it's sunday i'm assuming he'll call you tomorrow for shipment on tuesday


----------



## Logie_Bear (Aug 12, 2012)

I'd just call an leave him a vm. Sure he's busy, but your still his customer.


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 13, 2012)

Ok so i guse he didnt call anyone so hopfuly he does tomorow


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 13, 2012)

Just spoke to bobby...he shipping mine and most of the tegus tonite....so ecspect thosse babys tomorow


----------



## Skeetzy (Aug 13, 2012)

Oh man hope my phone call comes tonight. I talked to him last week and he said mine would come this week. Especially since I can't get work off Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 13, 2012)

He said he dosent have much more to send so hopefully what did you order


----------



## anelk002 (Aug 13, 2012)

Do u know if he was he just sending out Americans or black and whites as well?? I couldn't get ahold of him the other day.


----------



## klrnoel (Aug 13, 2012)

Waiting for my call also, keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## bonedoc (Aug 13, 2012)

I have an Extreme Giant and an All American shipping today to receive tomorrow. Spoke to him this am. He said he will email the tracking number this evening.

He will call you to confirm a shipping date, he like to do his shipments on Mondays. If he didn't call you or you didn't confirm a ship date then I would email or call him. I don't think he would ship without confirming the ship date and shipping address. He originally wanted to ship mine last week but unfortunately I wasn't going to be around to receive them so had to delay a week.


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 13, 2012)

I agree with bonedoc....ive only heard of him ship on mondays so if you dont get the call youl be waiting another week i guse....but he told me he only has extremes and all americans so i dont gotta clue whats up with the black and whites but id call, hopefully they didnt go bad like the reds.


----------



## Thelegendofcharlie (Aug 13, 2012)

bmx3000max said:


> I agree with bonedoc....ive only heard of him ship on mondays so if you dont get the call youl be waiting another week i guse....but he told me he only has extremes and all americans so i dont gotta clue whats up with the black and whites but id call, hopefully they didnt go bad like the reds.



I keep hearing talk of the Reds "going bad"
How has this be substantiated?


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 13, 2012)

Bobby told me that the reds he probuced were little to none so nobody really got reds this year from him...like i was supost to get a red but since his went bad i transferd it to a all american insted


Just got my call with my tracking number from bobby


----------



## Skeetzy (Aug 13, 2012)

Looks like I'm waiting another week  I didn't get a call.


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 13, 2012)

Did you call him


----------



## Skeetzy (Aug 13, 2012)

Shot him an email. But the extra week is fine with me really. More time to work on perfecting the cage


----------



## klrnoel (Aug 13, 2012)

He only contacts when its convient, i emailed today and nothing. I have sent him 4 emails over the corse of 5 months and called twice and left voice mail, never once has he returned any messages, just asked for payment. I give up.


----------



## Diablo (Aug 13, 2012)

Yeah I have not gotten a call yet either, I have a b&w that I paid in full. Just waiting for the call still....


----------



## Skeetzy (Aug 13, 2012)

I talked to him on the phone for 20 minutes last week. He said they should be going out this week. But looks like one more week.


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 13, 2012)

He seny alot out today....and hes always answerrd when i or my cusin called mabe diffrent time zone idk....and he dosent really cheack his email...best bet to keep calling thats the only way i goy things done with him just saying....idk why people bash him, ive gotten two tegus from him, its just the waiting thats a killer


----------



## bonedoc (Aug 14, 2012)

bmx3000max said:


> He seny alot out today....and hes always answerrd when i or my cusin called mabe diffrent time zone idk....and he dosent really cheack his email...best bet to keep calling thats the only way i goy things done with him just saying....idk why people bash him, ive gotten two tegus from him, its just the waiting thats a killer



Agreed! I've never had trouble getting in touch with him. I spoke to him this afternoon because he called me with the tracking number instead of emailing it. He said he had just shipped out like 70 hatchlings. 

As for the reds, from what he told me he didn't get as many as he expected and his waiting list is large especially after his losses last season. We also were waiting for a red but changed to an all american instead. Ours will hopefully get here today...if not tomorrow am.


----------



## hanniebann (Aug 15, 2012)

The weather should be cooling down here by 10-12 degrees in central Cali! I'm so excited! 91 by Monday, and maybe a few degrees cooler as next week continues!


----------



## bmx3000max (Aug 15, 2012)

Yea i just got off the phone with bobby....since temps are coming down hes sending out more


----------



## hanniebann (Aug 15, 2012)

I hope so!! I'm so excited to get my little baby in the mail!! 

You said you've already received yours right?


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 7, 2012)

Ok so now from the sound of things does this mean there ARE tegus shipping out? I ordered an Argentine BLK and WHT. In like March.
The people on here who have already gotten theirs...or are getting them within the next coming weeks...when did you guys order yours? He told me it goes in order of when the deposit was made, not the balance payment. I have put both my deposit and balance payment in. March and June or July [I forget]. Now if he only ships a couple days a week...that means it will be pretty slow going, esp if he has HUNDREDS going out, and of different kinds and from different clutches...Not to mention the temp issues I've been hearing about,... I was getting a little panicky, but maybe it's just that he is swamped with shipments and backed up because of weather and also the limited shipping days he does... HOPEFULLY nothing gets screwed up and I get a call soon. If anyone gets theirs, could someone let me know and also when you put the deposit down? Maybe that will give me an estimate on my wait... Thanks!


----------



## bmx3000max (Sep 7, 2012)

I put my deposit last yesr and got my tegus about two months ago


The exact dates are on thier thread.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hey...when last year did you put your depisit? Approx how many months did you end up waiting?

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



BatGirl1 said:


> Hey...when last year did you put your depisit? Approx how many months did you end up waiting?
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



I meant deposit.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------

